# Clay Lube



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

For those that dont have clay lube - then a strong shampoo mix in a spray bottle will work for you :thumb:


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Neat?!

If not, any suggested dilution factor?


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

I use baby shampoo in a mix of water... just enough to make it slippy.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

pharmed said:


> Neat?!
> 
> If not, any suggested dilution factor?


No A strong Mix with water and you are good to go :thumb:


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

What does a "dedicated" clay lube contain? Fx Citrus Bling or DDJ Born Slippery?


----------



## Wolfstein (Jan 18, 2011)

I usually use what is left over from 2BM as lubrication. Easy enough to dip the mitt in the shamppoo and squeeze it dry on a panel and go to town on it with clay.

Oh, and with BiltHamber Auto-Clay you can use just water as lube. Hose in the other hand, clay in the other. Constant trickle of water next to the clay and works very well. No need to rinse after claying. Just dry and done


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

I've been using 10ml Gwash topped up with 1L of water. Smells amazing and slippy as you like! Dilution ratio suggested by Gtechniq for Gwash is 1800:1

So that means I'm using 100:1 (18x stronger than manufacturer recommendation)


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I use One cap wolfs mean Green to 1 litre. It gives very slippery feeling and doesnt require rinsing.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Usually between 5-10ml shampoo to 500ml water is perfect for clay. Shampoo with wax variance usually softens the clay so better with something simple like Valetpro concentrated car shampoo. %00ml bottle dedicated to clay lube will make a good few bottles of perfectly adequate clay lube though Valetpro citrus bling does work far better and the orange magic in the mix seems to aid in lifting more grime from the paint imo. Used a couple of dedicated clay lubes and there not all they have cracked up to be.


----------

